# SES-1 transponder 6 bandwidth



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find the bandwidth of SES-1 transponder 6, which carries the Pentagon channel?

I have to measure its signal power Tuesday using a spectrum analyzer that has an 8 MHz bandwidth filter, (BTSA-5) and I need to calculate the correction factor.

Lyngsat ( http://www.lyngsat.com/SES-1.html ) says that the center frequency of horizontal transponder 4 is 11,795 MHz and horizontal transponder 6 is 11,820 MHz, so that would be enough space for 50 MHz of transponder bandwidth minus the guard band(s). FWIW, it also says that there is a horizontal transponder 24 centered at 12,172 MHz

However a site called Sathint ( http://www.sathint.com/101W?list=transponders ) gives horizontal center frequencies of 11,820 11,860, 12,085 and 12,116 MHz but it does not assign transponder numbers to them

The Wikipedia SES-1 page ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SES-1 ) says its payload is 24 KU transponders, which is ordinarily consistent with 40 MHz center frequency spacing if they were all of the same polarity, but the Lyngsat and Sathint sites both indicate that the satellite has both horizontal and vertical tranpsonders.

I will also have a SatBuddy available, but I have never used it before. I bought it six months ago used, but it didn't come with an instruction manual. Does it have a generic plan that will correct for bandwidth in case I find that SES-1 has not been loaded into it? I remember that a fully loaded Ku satellite used to have 27 MHz wide transponders, so the correction factor for my BTSA-5 was about 5.3dB.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you're still interested, both Ku and C band transponders are all 36 MHz wide for SES-1 at 101W according to its FCC filings.

Download its complete narrative here:

http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=795646


----------

